# Kormoran-Plage an der Traun



## Gert-Show (20. Januar 2022)

Endlich mal ein fundierte und (durch die Verwendung moderner Technik) sinnvoll angegangene Studie, die einen belastbaren Nachweis führt, was Kormorane anrichten können. 
Ob das allerdings Gehör finden wird, bezweifle ich.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Wir hatten, im Verein, bis anfangs der 1990er Jahre zwei Gewässer mit guten Äschenbeständen. Dann kam der Kormoran und binnen 3 Jahren gab es faktisch keine Äschen mehr. Aber laut NABU frisst ja der Kormoran keine Forellen und Äschen , sondern höchstens ein paar Weissfische. Kann man heute noch auf deren Seiten lesen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein fundierte und (durch die Verwendung moderner Technik) sinnvoll angegangene Studie,


Sowas gibt es schon seit Jahren, z.B. in Dänemark.  

Dort sind bis zu 75% der besenderten Äschen über den Winter dem Kormoran zum Opfer gefallen.

Selbst manche Ortsgruppen des BN Bayern geben mittlerweile zu, dass die schwarzen Vögel die Hauptursache für den Äschenschwund an den lokalen Gewässern sind.


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2022)

Ich empfinde es als Schande das für dieses ( und andere offensichtliche ) Problem Geld 
verpulvert wird und sogenannte Wissenschaftler dafür bezahlt werden ihren Senf dazu zu geben
was jeder Hilfsschüler erkennen kann . Eine dumme Angewohnheit von mir ,ich sehe mir die 
Sache mal von der anderen Seite an.
So nun mal (meine scheinbar ) die andere Sicht : " Dank des jahrelangen Schutzes des Kormorans 
ist es uns endlich gelungen die Insekten fressenden Äschen aus der Traun so zu dezimieren
das genug Futter für andere Kleinfische bleibt die wiederum wichtige Nahrung für andere Vögel
sind . "  Wie gefällt euch das ???? wer sich so äußert hat eben seinen Dr.-Titel in Vögelkunde 
gemach und alles andere drumm rumm ist ihm fremd .
Nein das ist nicht meine Meinung - sondern eine eigene Erfahrung .


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Schande das für dieses ( und andere offensichtliche ) Problem Geld
> verpulvert wird und sogenannte Wissenschaftler dafür bezahlt werden ihren Senf dazu zu geben
> was jeder Hilfsschüler erkennen kann


Leider ist es in der Politik eine weit verbreitete Sitte, dem Wissenschaftler mehr zu glauben als dem Hilfsschüler...oder dem Angler.

Besser so als der leidige Witz:
"Wissenschaftler haben herausgefunden... nicht schlimm, die sind dann wieder hineingegangen."


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2022)

wenn solche Studien nicht in der breiten Öffentlichkeit in den großen Medien immer und immer wieder breit getreten werden, ändert sich gar nichts.
Das sind Steilvorlagen für unsere Verbände, die nie genutzt werden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Januar 2022)

Servus,
Erstmal muß man diesen Herrn Pinter loben. Kein Populismus, für ihn ist die Zerstörung der Flußstrukturen *der* Hauptgrund für den Ertragsrückgang auf bis zu 1% der früheren Erträge (seh ich genauso). Der Kormoran ist lediglich der Faktor, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Ebenfalls erwähnt er, das die Reduktion der Kormorane europaweit erfolgen muss um wirklich Erfolge zu erzielen.
Ein solches Vorgehen würde ich mir von den Anglern wünschen. Neutral, sachlich und methodisch, nur so können wir uns von den Vogelschutzschreihälsen abheben.

Lajos1 : Ich glaube du liegst zeitlich nicht ganz richtig. Einen ersten großen Einbruch der Äschenbestände gab es bereits Mitte/Ende der 1980er Jahre. Man redete damals von der "Äschenseuche". War, so glaube ich zumindest, ein Virus, ähnlich mysteriös wie z.B. das "Schwarz werden" der Bachforellen heutzutage in Süddeutschland.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wie sieht es an Euren Gewässern aus? Fangt Ihr noch regelmäßig Äschen?*


Ja, ist wohl dem netten Umstand zu verdanken, daß Einstände und Laichplätze innerorts liegen und es ausserhalb zum. teilweise total zugewachsen ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du liegst zeitlich nicht ganz richtig.


Kennst Du die Gewässer und Entwicklung der dortigen Äschenbestände über die Lajos schreibt?

Weißt Du, ob dort im fraglichen Zeitraum Gewässerstrukturen zerstört wurden?

So wie Lajos es beschreibt, kenne ich das von vielen  Vereinsgewässern in Mittelfranken und zwar genau in dem von ihm beschriebenen Zeitraum.

Innerhalb weniger Jahre von "extrem zahlreich" bis zu "praktisch verschwunden".

Genau in zeitlichem Zusammenhang mit dem Einfall der Kormorane.


----------



## Seele (20. Januar 2022)

Einfach nur zum heulen. 
Schade dass man sich nicht arrangieren kann und zusammen mit den Vogelfritzen arbeiten kann. Aber jeder schaut nur auf seine eigenen Interessen und will diese massiv nach vorne treiben, kostet es was es wolle. Ob das auf langfristige Sicht sinnvoll und nachhaltig ist, ist völlig egal.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Einen ersten großen Einbruch der Äschenbestände gab es bereits Mitte/Ende der 1980er Jahre.


Bei uns am Gewässer war das genau andersrum.  Die waren schon in den 70ern verbaut.

Trotzdem haben die Äschenbestände ab Mitte der 80er stark  zugenommen und schwankten dann ab Anfang der 90er leicht auf und ab, aber auf einem  sehr hohem Niveau.  Die Bestände waren so groß und dicht, dass die Fachberatung das Schonmaß für unseren Bezirk sogar von 35cm  auf 30cm herabgesetzt hat.

Mitte der 90er ging das dann plötzlich rapide abwärts.  

Neue Gewässerverbauungen gab es keine, aber eben die schwarzen Geschwader.

Mittlerweile ist die Äsche bei uns Geschichte.   In "guten"  Jahren kann man jetzt die Fangmeldungen an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, in anderen Jahren wird gar kein Fang mehr gemeldet,


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich hab früher ja selber ab und zu mal an der Traun gefischt und auch Äschen gefangen.


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> primär die Zerstörung natürlicher Gewässerstrukturen und die Nutzung durch Wasserkraftwerke verantwortlich sind





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Noch vor drei Jahrzehnten konnten pro Hektar 200 Kilogramm der Fische nachgewiesen werden.


Müsste man halt wissen, welche Eingriffe in den Lebensraum der Äsche es  in diesem Zeitraum dort gab.

Das Kraftwerk Theresienthal wurde im Jahr 1968 gebaut, die  Wehre wie Kohlwehr, Steyrermühl, Danzer, Gschröff etc. gibt es dort auch schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten.  An denen dürfte es also eher nicht liegen.

Mir sind damals bei meinen Besuchen jedenfalls keine neuen Gewässerverbauungen aufgefallen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Gewässer und Entwicklung der dortigen Äschenbestände über die Lajos schreibt?
> 
> Weißt Du, ob dort im fraglichen Zeitraum Gewässerstrukturen zerstört wurden?
> 
> ...


Ehrlich, ich habe null Bock über Sachen zu streiten an die ich mich so gut erinnern kann. Es gab zwar noch kein I-Net damals, aber du wirst definitiv etwas über diese Erkrankung der damals riesigen Äschenbestände finden.
 Ich war damals noch ein junger Spinn- und Aalangler dem diese blöden "Weissfische" eher im Weg waren, als das sie mich interressiert hätten. Mit Rückgang war gemeint, das Fliegenfischer nachdem das große Sterben vorbei war, keine 50 Fische mehr am Tag fingen, sondern "nur" noch 30 oder 35. In den 70ern wurden sie während des Laichzugs von den Bauern an den Mühlen und anderen Engstellen mit Weidenkörben und Mistgabeln abgeschöpft und an die Schweine und Hühner verfüttert.

Da Lajos1 so 2,3 Tage älter als ich ist und schon viel, viel länger mit der Fliege fischt hat er sicherlich auch etwas vom "Äschenvirus" mitbekommen. Nur war diese Geschichte für viele belanglos weil die Äsche noch längst nicht als gefährdet galt. 

fishhawk   bei Gewässerverbauungen muss man immer eines im Hinterkopf haben: es dauert seine Zeit bis die Auswirkungen deutlich werden. Mein Heimatbach wurde vor gut 30 Jahren das letzte Mal vergewaltigt. In den ersten 2 oder 3 Jahren nach Beginn der Baumassnahmen habe ich Bachforellen wie nie zuvor gefangen weil der Wasserstand schlagartig fiel und damit der Konkurrenzdruck um die guten Plätze stieg. Dann ging es langsam, aber stetig bergab. Heute brauch ich eine ganze Saison um in etwa den Tagesfang von damals zu erreichen.
Soll heißen, in der Natur sind ein paar Jahrzehnte gar nichts. Das Geschrei geht erst los wenn das Kind längst in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich habe null Bock über Sachen zu streiten an die ich mich so gut erinnern kann.


Das solltest Du aber anderen Boardies auch zugestehen und denen nicht sofort Erinnerungslücken unterstellen, wenn deren Erfahrungen Deiner Wahrnehmung an Deinen Gewässern widerspricht.

Es zweifelt ja keiner an, dass es an den von Dir befischten Gewässern so war.

Heißt aber eben nicht, dass es dann an anderen Gewässern in anderen Gegenden ebenso gelaufen sein muss.

In MFr hab ich das auch  so erlebt, wie es Lajos beschrieben hat.

Wie das an der Traun war, dürften die Leute wissen, die sich dort auskennen.


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dann ging es langsam, aber stetig bergab



Eben, Deshalb wird man schon stutzig, wenn die Gewässerverbauungen schon ewig her sind, der Bestand sich jahrelang auf stabilem Niveau bewegt hat und dann  zeitgleich mit dem Auftauchen der Kormorane in kurzer Zeit völlig zusammenbricht.

Dass da vermutlich die Gewässerverbauung nicht der Hauptgrund war, streiten mittlerweile sogar einzelne BN-Ortsgruppen nicht mehr ab.
Nur der NABU macht weiterhin dagegen Front, streitet alles ab, ohne aber konkrete Belege zu liefern.

Dass allein der Kormoran verantwortlich ist und andere Faktoren gar nichts ausmachen, behauptet aber auch niemand.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> daß Einstände und Laichplätze innerorts liegen


Spricht ja eigentlich auch dafür, dass dort die Hauptursache nicht am Wasserbau liegt,  sofern die schwarzen Vögel dort noch eine gewisse Scheu vor Menschen haben.

Dass die mittlerweile auch mitten in die Ortskerne einfallen, ist leider an nicht wenigen Gewässern traurige Realität.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich habe null Bock über Sachen zu streiten an die ich mich so gut erinnern kann. Es gab zwar noch kein I-Net damals, aber du wirst definitiv etwas über diese Erkrankung der damals riesigen Äschenbestände finden.
> Ich war damals noch ein junger Spinn- und Aalangler dem diese blöden "Weissfische" eher im Weg waren, als das sie mich interressiert hätten. Mit Rückgang war gemeint, das Fliegenfischer nachdem das große Sterben vorbei war, keine 50 Fische mehr am Tag fingen, sondern "nur" noch 30 oder 35. In den 70ern wurden sie während des Laichzugs von den Bauern an den Mühlen und anderen Engstellen mit Weidenkörben und Mistgabeln abgeschöpft und an die Schweine und Hühner verfüttert.
> 
> Da Lajos1 so 2,3 Tage älter als ich ist und schon viel, viel länger mit der Fliege fischt hat er sicherlich auch etwas vom "Äschenvirus" mitbekommen. Nur war diese Geschichte für viele belanglos weil die Äsche noch längst nicht als gefährdet galt.
> ...


Hallo,

50 Äschen am Tag schaffte man ja nicht mal früher an der Gmundner Traun an einem guten Tag. Ich meine natürlich "richtige" Äschen und keine mit 20/25 cm.
Bei uns habe ich nie gesehen oder auch nur davon gehört, dass Bauern Äschen abfischten, Dazu hätten sie ja auch kaum eine Berechtigung gehabt und ich rede hier von Zeiten etwa ab Mitte der 1960er Jahre. Baumassnahmen gab es an den beiden Flüßchen in unserem Bereich nicht. Allerdings war die Äsche da halt Beifisch, neben den Forellen und auch anderen Fischen und man fing selten an einem Tag mehr als 3-5. Dies allerdings auch noch bis Anfang der 1990er Jahre. Mein Sohn lernte 1990, mit 11 Jahren das Fliegenfischen und in diesem Jahr und auch noch im Nächsten fing der auch etliche Äschen, aber damit war spätestens 1995 Schluß und zwar massiv.
Da fing man vielleicht im Jahr, wenns hochkommt 2-3 Äschen und ein paar Jahre später so gut wie keine mehr und in den letzten 10 Jahren sind nur so 2/3 Äschen da gefangen worden.
Ganz ehrlich, vom Äschenvirus habe ich noch nichts gehört.
Das war, zumindest in den von mir befischten beiden Flüßchen schon der Kormoran und nichts anderes.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass die mittlerweile auch mitten in die Ortskerne einfallen, ist leider an nicht wenigen Gewässern traurige Realität.


Wieso sollten sie eine Scheu vor dem Menschen haben???
Der tut ja nichts.
Ist bei mir in der Jeetzel auch schon ein oft gesehnes Bild 7-8 Kormorane die jagen, zumindest im Winter.



Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2022)

warum streiten ? jeder hat andere Gewässer und Erfahrungen und nicht jeder Rückgang einer Population
muß die gleiche Ursache haben .


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das war, zumindest in den von mir befischten beiden Flüßchen schon der Kormoran und nichts anderes.


Da sehe ich keinen Grund dran zu zweifeln.

Wir hatten hier in MFr auch Gewässerstrecken, die noch relativ naturbelassen waren und deren Gewässergüte sich ab Mitte der 80er nochmal deutlich verbesserte, weil der Erzabbau in Auerbach/ObPf eingestellt wurde und kein Grubenwasser mehr eingeleitet wurde.

Dort sind in der Folge die Äschenbestände so stark gestiegen, dass solche Zahlen wie Hanjupp sie nennt, über Jahre hinweg keine Seltenheit waren.
1996 wurden dann in dieser Strecke nur noch 3 Äschen gefangen.

Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass da Flussverbauungen die Hauptursache waren.

An anderen Gewässern in anderen Gegenden kann  das aber durchaus so gewesen wie Hanjupp schreibt.

Übrigens schreibt Herr Pinter auch, dass an Strecken, wo trotz entsprechender Renaturierung die Äschen nicht mehr hochkommen, der Kormoran die Hauptursache ist.

Dass Bauern einfach körbeweise Fische aus Angelgewässern holen, hab ich noch nie beobachtet und würde bei uns wohl auch nicht toleriert.
Kann aber im ländlichen ObFr aber durchaus so Brauch sein, da kennt sich Hanjupp sicher besser als bei uns.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp schrieb ja nicht von Hauptursache, was Verbauung angeht, sondern von "mitverursacht".

Allerdings sehe ich in den meißten Gewässern sehr wohl den Kormoran als Hauptursache.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, vom Äschenvirus habe ich noch nichts gehört.
> Das war, zumindest in den von mir befischten beiden Flüßchen schon der Kormoran und nichts anderes.
> 
> Petr Heil
> ...


Hm, der "Äschenvirus" war ein europaweites Phänomen, aber eben nur in überhöhten Populationen. Vermutlich ein ähnlicher Regulationsmechanismus der Natur wie die Myxomatose bei Kaninchen oder die Tollwut bei Füchsen (bevor der Mensch eingriff).

Das Abschöpfen der Äschen als Tierfutter (keine Sprüche !) war hier bis Anfang der 70er normal, erst dann gab es einen ersten Pächter der das verbot. Die Leute hier im direkten Grenzgebiet zur ehem. DDR waren zwischen Kriegsende bis in die 60er Jahre wirklich bettelarm. Meine Mutter und ihre Schwester wurden bspw. von Omi mit Kuchengabeln zum Bach geschickt um Mühlkoppen und Gründlinge zu stechen. Als Hühnerfutter wenn die Essensabfälle nicht reichten .
Arme Leute müssen erfinderisch sein, als ich so ca. 20 war gab es hier sogar noch einen Bisamjäger. Dem gings nicht nur um Prämie und Felle, der hat sich großteils von den Viechern ernährt.

Nun gut, ich hör schon auf, bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung : Der Kormoran wird erst zum einem wichtigen Faktor, wenn Bestände durch andere Einflüsse schon geschädigt sind. 

Ausserdem kann man sie (mittlerweile sogar relativ großzügig) bejagen. Musste erst vor kurzem schmunzeln weil in einem anderen Anglerforum behauptet wurde, Jagd wäre sinnlos. Beim einzigen größeren Einflug, glaube es war der Winter 2006, wurden hier gut 80 Stk. erlegt. Und wir durften nur 200 m um geschlossene Gewässer schießen. Die allermeisten Jäger hatten den Angelschein sowieso, deswegen war es nicht schwer die heiß zu machen. An jedem Teich wo man gefahrlos ein KK benutzen konnte wurden ein, zwei Erdsitze angelegt und dann eben gesessen. Man darf nur nicht gleich rumballern wenn der erste kommt weil der nur der Späher ist. Sobald eine Gruppe da ist, einen abschießen und zwar möglichst so, daß die anderen das auch mitkriegen. Dann wird man dort lange, lange keinen Kormoran mehr sehen.
Die Kolonie ist keine 25 km entfernt, trotzdem wurden hier nie wieder Kormorane gesehen. Man möchte fast glauben, die vererben ihr Wissen 
P.S. Sie befindet sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einer großen Fischzucht, genau genommen ist der Betreiber eigentlich auch Kormoranzüchter


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Der Kormoran wird erst zum einem wichtigen Faktor, wenn Bestände durch andere Einflüsse schon geschädigt sind.


das halte ich für absolut falsch. Dafür gibt es zu viele naturbelassene Gewässer, in denen die schwarze Pest die Äschen dezimierte.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Abschöpfen der Äschen als Tierfutter (keine Sprüche !) war hier bis Anfang der 70er normal,


Ich denke Du kennst Dich in Oberfranken besser aus als ich, egal ob es um die Ursachen des dortigen Äschenschwundes oder das Abschöpfen durch Bauern geht.

Die Verhältnisse in meiner mittelfränkischen Heimat glaube ich dafür besser beurteilen zu können.

Vom "Äschenvirus" hab ich noch nie was mitbekommen oder gelesen, aber das muss nichts heißen.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man sie (mittlerweile sogar relativ großzügig) bejagen


Leider nicht überall.

Kommt drauf an wo die Gewässer liegen und auch wer der Verpächter ist.

Wenn sie nicht überall dauerhaft vergrämt werden, verschieben sich die Probleme nur.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Man möchte fast glauben, die vererben ihr Wissen


Dürfte bei den durchziehenden Wintergästen eher schwer werden.



thanatos schrieb:


> jeder hat andere Gewässer und Erfahrungen und nicht jeder Rückgang einer Population
> muß die gleiche Ursache haben .


Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das halte ich für absolut falsch. Dafür gibt es zu viele naturbelassene Gewässer, in denen die schwarze Pest die Äschen dezimierte.


Es ist wohl eine Definitionsfrage was man für naturbelassen hält. Laut einer Fernsehsendung vor kurzem ist die junge Isar bis zum Sylvensteinstau das letzte komplett frei fließende Stück Fluss in Deitschland. Aus- und Umbau von Fließgewässern gibt es seit einigen hundert Jahren.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich denke Du kennst Dich in Oberfranken besser aus als ich, egal ob es um die Ursachen des dortigen Äschenschwundes oder das Abschöpfen durch Bauern geht.


Bitte keine Beleidigungen, ich logiere in Unterfranken, fühle mich aber als Weltbürger 


MarkusZ schrieb:


> Leider nicht überall.
> 
> Kommt drauf an wo die Gewässer liegen und auch wer der Verpächter ist.
> 
> Wenn sie nicht überall dauerhaft vergrämt werden, verschieben sich die Probleme nur.


Es ist erst ein paar Wochen her, da habe ich in einem andern Thread  für jemand anders die Kormoranverordnung für NRW raus gesucht und durfte feststellen, das man sogar an den Fließgewässern schießen darf. Eine deutliche Erleichterung für die Bejagung. Recht hast du mit den örtlichen Einschränkungen. Schutzgebiete, Kolonien, Biosphärenreservate usw. sind natürlich tabu. Wer der Verpächter ist, ist scheixxegal solange man sich an Jagdgesetz und die geltende Ausübungsverordnung hält.


thanatos schrieb:


> warum streiten ? jeder hat andere Gewässer und Erfahrungen und nicht jeder Rückgang einer Population
> muß die gleiche Ursache haben .


Da hast du wohl recht. Mich nervt nur immer dieses allgemeine Gejammer wenn was nicht passt. Gleichzeitig will aber keiner was machen damit es besser wird.
Dabei können schon Kleinigkeiten wie ein Watverbot während der Laichzeit, alle paar Jahre mal den Kies an Laichplätzen umschichten oder ein vorübergehendes Entnahmeverbot unheimlich hilfreich sein. Kein Salmonide ist so "dankbar" wie die Äsche weil keiner eine ähnlich hohe Reproduktionsrate hat (Renken ausgenommen)  und so schnell zum laichfähigen Tier heran wächst.


----------



## jochen68 (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dabei können schon Kleinigkeiten wie ein Watverbot während der Laichzeit, alle paar Jahre mal den Kies an Laichplätzen umschichten oder ein vorübergehendes Entnahmeverbot unheimlich hilfreich sein.


Völlig vernachlässigbar. Tut mir leid, aber gegenüber Kormoraneinfall völlig belanglos.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Niels Jepsen schreibt in seiner Studie, dass die untersuchten Auen in Dänemark sich in sehr gutem Zustand befunden hätten, mit guter Wasserqualität, natürlicher Struktur und Durchlässigkeit.   Selbst in Augenschein hab ich die aber nicht genommen.

Dort sind dann seinen Berichten zufolge im Winter zwischen 70 -80%  der besenderten Äschen plötzlich verschwunden. Auch wenn nicht alle Tags an den Schlafbäumen gefunden wurden, so deckt sich der Zeitraum zeitlich genau mit dem Einfall der Kormorane .

Wenn es keine Äschen mehr gibt, helfen auch keine Entnahme- / Watverbote.

Waten war in unserer Strecke aber eh nie ein Problem, weil das Gewässer zu tief und / oder die Strömung zu stark war.  Außerdem war damals eh  Angelverbot während der Salmonidenschonzeit vom 1.10. - 30.4. .

Aufwertung der Laichplätze bringt dann was, wenn es noch genügend Laichfische gibt und deren Nachkommen auch bis zur Laichreife heranwachsen können.

Das hängt neben der Anzahl der Kormorane u.a. auch mit der Länge der Frostperioden und der Möglichkeit der Vergrämung zusammen.

Milder Winter, wenig Kormoraneinfall und regelmäßige Vergrämung könnten dann vielleicht was bringen.

Müsste dann aber auch über mehrere Jahre so bleiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eine Definitionsfrage was man für naturbelassen hält. Laut einer Fernsehsendung vor kurzem ist die junge Isar bis zum Sylvensteinstau das letzte komplett frei fließende Stück Fluss in Deitschland. Aus- und Umbau von Fließgewässern gibt es seit einigen hundert Jahren.


Hallo Hanjupp,
Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich als Techniker für Landschafts- und Gewässerökologie  in der Lage bin die Unterschiede und Auswirkungen
von "natürlich, naturnah, naturbelassen, technisch unberührt. reguliert usw." zu unterscheiden.
Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass Du ein gehöriges Fachwissen hast, deshalb erstaunt mich Deine Sichtweise in diesem Punkt etwas.
Ich befische z.B. die La Zorn im Elsass, ein typischer Mittelgebirgsfluss.
Von der Quelle bis in die mittlere Barbenregion ist dort noch nie ein Bagger gewesen.  Nur wo er durch Weideland fließt, haben die Bauern 
schon seit Jahrhunderten die Ufer teilweise mit Eichen oder Akazienpfähle gespundet. 
Bis in die 90er Jahre gab es sehr viele Äschen und Forellen.  1992 wurden die ersten Kormorane gesichtet, 1995 gab es die ersten Brutkolonien
am Unterlauf, seit dem bekommt der Fluss regelmäßig Besuch von mehreren hundert Vögeln.
Äschen gibt es nur noch an wenigen Stellen, dort wo jeder Zweig oder umgekippte Baum im Wasser bleibt und alles sehr stark zugewachsen ist.
Beangeln kann man diese Stellen nicht , man komm ohne Machete nicht mal ans Ufer. Hier kann ein Kormoran nur schwer landen, noch schwieriger wird der Start, deshalb meidet der Vogel diese Stellen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bis in die 90er Jahre gab es sehr viele Äschen und Forellen. 1992 wurden die ersten Kormorane gesichtet, 1995 gab es die ersten Brutkolonien
> am Unterlauf, seit dem bekommt der Fluss regelmäßig Besuch von mehreren hundert Vögeln.



Berichte über zeitliche Zusammenhänge zwischen dem ersten Einfall der Kormorane und dem Zusammenbruch der Äschenbestände findet man ziemlich viele.   Das lässt sich z.B. über Fanglisten auch ganz gut nachvollziehen.

Beim NABU findet man eigentlich nur pauschale Aussagen, dass die Äschenbestände wegen Gewässerverbauung  etc. schon viel früher eingebrochen wären.  Ob das mit konkreten Zahlen belegt werden könnte, weiß ich nicht.

Für die Gewässer in MFr, die ich kenne , mit Sicherheit nicht.  Dort waren die Bestände bis zum Kormoraneinfall auf hohem Niveau stabil, die entsprechenden Daten hab ich in gedruckter Form.

Ist aber natürlich nur auf  meinen persönlichen Erfahrungsbereich  beschränkt.  Wie das anderswo gelaufen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Beim NABU findet man eigentlich nur pauschale Aussagen, dass die Äschenbestände wegen Gewässerverbauung etc. schon viel früher eingebrochen wären.


Klar argumentiert der NABU so, selbst wenn es sich um äußerst geringe "Verbauungen dreht, die Jahrzehnte oder gar 100 Jahre zurückliegen.
wissenschaftlich oder fachlich fundiert ist da nichts.
Die meißten Äschengewässer in Deutschland sind seit mind. 100 Jahren in irgendeiner Art und Weise reguliert und dennoch konnten sich bis Mitte der 90er Jahre
stabile und gute Bestände an Äschen halten, selbst zu Zeiten, als noch relativ viele Abwässer ungeklärt eingeleitet wurden.
Die Verbauung kann also in diesem Fall nicht primär ursächlich sein.
Höchstens sekundär in dem es dem Kormoran durch die Verbauung leichter gemacht wird.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Höchstens sekundär in dem es dem Kormoran durch die Verbauung leichter gemacht wird.


So ein Beispiel kenne ich auch.

Da wurden an einer Gewässerstrecke Spazierwege angelegt, Uferbereiche abgeflacht , der Bewuchs entfernt und dafür Gras angesät,  damit die Leute das Gewässer "aktiver erleben" können.

Diese Bereiche sind natürlich auch perfekte Einflugschneisen für die schwarzen Vögel.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kein Populismus, für ihn ist die Zerstörung der Flußstrukturen *der* Hauptgrund für den Ertragsrückgang auf bis zu 1% der früheren Erträge (seh ich genauso). Der Kormoran ist lediglich der Faktor, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte.


Die Zusammenhänge zwischen Strukturgüte, Äschenertrag und Kormoran sind leider nicht so einfach. Der Rückgang der Äschenbestände vor den 1990er Jahren liegt hauptsächlich an der Struktur und Wassergüte. Nach 1990 überwiegend am Kormoran und Hitzesommern mit geringen Abflüssen. Schäden durch Kormorane gibt es über alle sonstigen Zustände der Gewässer, auch in gut strukturierten und naturbelassenen Flüssen. Genau so finden sich starke Äschenbestände zumindest im süddeutschen Raum auch in ausgesprochen strukturarmen Gewässern wie dem Hochrhein und den Kanälen am Alpenrhein. Trotz Renaturierungen haben sich viele Äschenbestände weiter negativ entwickelt. Das liegt am Verhalten der Äsche und erstaunlich hohem Jagderfolg der Kormorane in gut strukturierten Gewässern. Mit Strukturmaßnahmen erhöht sich die Ertragsfähigkeit der Äsche, ohne den Jagderfolg der Kormorane maßgeblich zu reduzieren. Unterm Strich bleibt es eine Nullsumme, da die Kormorane den zusätzlichen Ertrag an vielen Gewässern nahezu ohne Probleme abschöpfen können. Das wird sich mit zunehmender Umsetzung der WRRL deutlicher abzeichnen. Ich erwarte durch Strukturmaßnahmen eine Ausbreitung der Äsche in ehemals besiedelte Abschnitte, aber kein Comeback der Stückzahlen und Biomasse.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Trotz Renaturierungen haben sich viele Äschenbestände weiter negativ entwickelt.


Das schreibt Herr Pinter auch, macht dafür den Fraßdruck durch Kormorane verantwortlich und spricht sich für eine Bestandsreduktion der schwarzen Vögel aus.

An der Traun gab es laut Herrn Pinter anfangs der 1990er noch 200kg Äschen pro Hektar, das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht gerade wenig.  Da waren die Kraftwerke schon gut 25 Jahre in Betrieb.

Ende der 90er waren die Bestände dann schon drastisch gesunken.


.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Januar 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nach 1990 überwiegend am Kormoran und Hitzesommern mit geringen Abflüssen.


Absolut richtig, auch die Klimaänderungen mit den heißen, trockenen Sommern haben großen Einfluss und wurde in der Diskussion noch nicht erwähnt


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Klimaänderungen mit den heißen, trockenen Sommern haben großen Einfluss


Das ist natürlich auch einer der negativen Faktoren.

Das erste Ereignis, an das ich mich erinnern kann, war das Äschensterben am Hochrhein im Jahr 2003.
Aus den 1990ern ist mir sowas nicht bekannt.
Von der Traun hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, dass es da im Sommer die Äschen dahinrafft.  Die Maximaltemperatur an der Oberfläche des Traunsees wurde m.W. mit "nur" 21,7° c gemessen.

In unseren heimischen Gewässern hab ich sowas zum Glück noch nicht beobachtet.
Allerdings  müssten Bachforellen eigentlich noch temperatursensibler sein als Äschen.

Dass in Gewässern mit regelmäßigem Besatz die Bestände im Frühjahr deutlich geringer sind als im vorherigen Herbst, ist allerdings schon häufiger zu beobachten.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Welche Faktoren wie stark für den Rückgang / Zusammenbruch von Äschenbeständen verantwortlich sind, dürfte je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich sein und der jeweilige Einfluss auch schwierig zu bestimmen sein, wenn die Faktoren gleichzeitig auftreten.

Interessant finde ich die Studien an der Isar.

Dort gab es ja mehrjährige Elektrobefischungen an je zwei Vergleichsstrecken.
Zwei relativ naturbelassen Strecken, zwei eher verbaute Strecken.
An jeweils einer der Strecken fand Kormoranvergrämung statt, an der anderen nicht,

An den Vergrämungsstrecken wurden massiv höhere Äschenbestände pro Fläche gemessen, auch die allgemeine Biodiversität der Fischfauna war jeweils deutlich besser.

Ist zwar kein Beweis, könnte aber durchaus ein Hinweis auf den Einfluss der Prädation sein.

Könnte auch die These stützen, dass sich bei Vergrämung die Probleme verlagern.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Mögliche Lösungsansätze:

An Gewässerstrecken, wo die dies möglich ist und sinnvoll erscheint,  Renaturierungsmaßnahmen durchführen, Kieslaichplätze aufwerten oder neu schaffen, Durchgängigkeit zu Nebengewässsern  und deren Struktur verbessern, Befischungs- und Entnahmeregelung für Angler anpassen und Prädatoren vergrämen.

Für Gewässer wo eine natürliche Reproduktion nicht mehr möglich scheint auf Vergrämung verzichten, dafür von NABU, LBV etc. regelmäßig Zuschüsse für P&T-Besatz mit z.B. ReBo bezahlen lassen, an denen sich die Vögel dann austoben können und die Vergrämungsstrecken in Ruhe lassen.   

Wird in der Praxis aber wohl nicht so einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch einer der negativen Faktoren.
> ...





fishhawk schrieb:


> .


Hallo,

2003 war auch das heisseste Jahr das wir bisher, zumindest die letzten 100 Jahre, bei uns hatten.
Da waren, in unseren beiden Salmonidenflüßchen schon einge Jahre keine Äschen mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da waren, in unseren beiden Salmonidenflüßchen schon einge Jahre keine Äschen mehr.


Bei uns waren die Fangstatistiken auch bereits Mitte der 90er gegenüber Anfang 90 / Ende 80 um ca. 95% rückläufig.

Dann bis Anfang der 2000er nochmal halbiert.  In 2004 war im Vergleich zu 2002 allerdings keine größere Abweichung festzustellen,  da war das Niveau in etwa gleich niedrig, aber zumindest noch vorhanden. Die Liste von 2003 hab ich nicht zur Hand.

In den letzten Jahren werden entweder gar keine oder nur noch ne Handvoll Äschen gemeldet.

Da hab ich früher an manchen Dezembertagen in einer Stunde Steigphase mehr Äschen gefangen als heutzutage der ganze Verein in einem Jahr.
Was beim  Nymphenfischen im September für Fänge möglich waren, würde mir heutzutage vermutlich eh keiner mehr glauben.
Kaum einer unser Jungangler von heute  hat schon mal ne Äsche live gesehen.

Wie groß der Einfluss der schwarzen Vögel bei uns ist, lässt sich natürlich nur mutmaßen, aber nicht zweifelsfrei beweisen.

An der Isar:

Vergrämungstrecke, Klassifizierungstufe 2   =  ca. 100kg/ha

Strecke ohne Vergrämung , Klasse 1  =  1,5 kg/ha

Das ist zwar kein Beweis, nährt aber schon einen gewissen Verdacht.


----------



## Floma (23. Januar 2022)

Ich kenne aus den Protokollen seit ca. 1900 immer wieder Beschlüsse, die in die Richtung gehen: 1 Taler je toten Fischotter, 1 RM für einen Fischreiher, etc. Das wird heute nicht mehr gehen. Die Motivation zur Jagd lässt sich aber doch sicher erhöhen, indem man entsprechende Stellen für den Jäger auskunschaftet und die feinen, delikaten Vögel dem Jäger auch abkauft, Übergabe Nähe Kleinkadaver-Sammelstelle. So reduziert sich dessen Aufwand und es komnt auch noch was bei rum.
Ich bin kein Freund davon, das Komoran-Problem per Schnellschuss lösen zu wollen. Wenn es darum geht, lokal zumindest zeitweise Abhilfe zu schaffen, würde ich in die Richtung denken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ist zwar kein Beweis, nährt aber schon einen gewissen Verdacht.


das ist zumindest ein sehr starkes Indiz, nicht nur ein "gewisser Verdacht"


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist zumindest ein sehr starkes Indiz


Da in beiden Strecken die sonstigen Einflussfaktoren ziemlich ähnlich sind, dürftest Du da Recht haben.

NABu und LBV etc. vertreten da natürlich eine anderen Meinung und halten Abschüsse für wirkungslos.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Welche Faktoren wie stark für den Rückgang / Zusammenbruch von Äschenbeständen verantwortlich sind, dürfte je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich sein


Die Hauptfaktoren unterscheiden sich überhaupt nicht, allenfalls die Sekundäfaktoren.
Europaweit fand/findet der Zusammenbruch der Äschenbestände im gleichen Zeitrahmen statt, überall wo der Kormoran auftrat gingen die Bestände rapide zurück.
Die Regulierungs-und Begradigungsmaßnahmen der 50er und 60er Jahre führten zwar zu großen Verlusten , aber dennoch blieben sich selbst erhaltende
Bestände, von denen wir heute nur noch träumen können.
Der eigentliche Zusammenbruch ist europaweit ausschließlich dem Kormoran zuzuschreiben


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Zusammenbruch ist europaweit ausschließlich dem Kormoran zuzuschreiben


Kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu kenne ich die Situation in den einzelnen Ländern / an den diversen Gewässern nicht gut genug..

Ähnliche Berichte wie es bei uns in MFr ablief, hört und liest man aber schon auch aus anderen Teilen der Republik und Europas.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Die Motivation zur Jagd lässt sich aber doch sicher erhöhen, indem man entsprechende Stellen für den Jäger auskunschaftet und die feinen, delikaten Vögel dem Jäger auch abkauft, Übergabe Nähe Kleinkadaver-Sammelstelle. So reduziert sich dessen Aufwand und es komnt auch noch was bei rum.


Abgesehen vom Pfui Deibel Faktor wirst du kein Restaurant finden, das Kormorane auf die Speisekarte setzt weil die Schützer ihnen sonst den Laden abfackeln. Bei uns kamen die 5 Eu pro Beinpaar, so meine ich, von der Fischereigenossenschaft, Auszahlung über Bezirksverwaltung. Mehr als verbrennen in der Tierkörperverwertung ist wegen der allgemeinen Stimmungslage kaum möglich. Siehe Fuchs---> Verwertung kaum mehr möglich, zumal 50% wegen der Überpopulation auch noch die Räude haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

mangelnde Motivation zur Bejagung gab es schon immer.
Deshalb gab es z.B. extra Bisamjäger oder gar Feldhamsterjäger. Diese brauchten keinen Jagdschein und vermarkteten Felle oder auch Fleisch. Prämien gab es auch. Auch heute haben die wenigsten Jäger Interesse daran Kormorane zu schießen. Warum auch? kostet nur Munition, Entsorgung und Zeit. Außerdem will man sich nicht mit den Schützern anlegen für etwas, wo man eh keinen Vorteil von hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> bgesehen vom Pfui Deibel Faktor wirst du kein Restaurant finden, das Kormorane auf die Speisekarte setzt weil die Schützer ihnen sonst den Laden abfackeln.


da kannst Du dir ganz sicher sein, dass das so kommt.


----------



## Floma (23. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Pfui Deibel Faktor wirst du kein Restaurant finden, das Kormorane auf die Speisekarte setzt weil die Schützer ihnen sonst den Laden abfackeln. Bei uns kamen die 5 Eu pro Beinpaar, so meine ich, von der Fischereigenossenschaft, Auszahlung über Bezirksverwaltung. Mehr als verbrennen in der Tierkörperverwertung ist wegen der allgemeinen Stimmungslage kaum möglich. Siehe Fuchs---> Verwertung kaum mehr möglich, zumal 50% wegen der Überpopulation auch noch die Räude haben.


Wegen der miesen Verwertbarkeit, meinte ich ja, Übergabe in der Nähe einer Tierkadaver-Sammelstelle. So bekommt man eben offizielles Geld vom Verein Richtung Jäger geschoben, ohne angreifbar zu sein. Ich meine "mein" Jäger nimmt 6 Euro/Entenbrust. Was bringt da erst ein kompletter Komoran ;-) Zur Krönung könnte man ja im Verein ein offizielles Komoranessen veranstalten und sich die Broiler vom Supermarktparklatz unter Lobpreisung des feinen Komoranfleisches schmecken lassen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> wirst du kein Restaurant finden, das Kormorane auf die Speisekarte setzt


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde der Kormoran bereits in der älteren Literatur als ungeeignet für die menschliche Ernährung bezeichnet.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Auch heute haben die wenigsten Jäger Interesse daran Kormorane zu schießen.


Wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig Angler / Fischereiberechtigte sind oder von diesen entsprechende Aufwandsentschädigung / Honorare bekommen sicher nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> ) Zur Krönung könnte man ja im Verein ein offizielles Komoranessen veranstalten


Du willst bestimmt alleine im Verein sein.
Sonst kämst Du nicht auf solche Ideen.
Diese Vögel sind ungenießbar


----------



## Floma (23. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du willst bestimmt alleine im Verein sein.
> Sonst kämst Du nicht auf solche Ideen.
> Diese Vögel sind ungenießbar


Den ganzen Satz hast du aber gelesen? Ein Broiler ist bei uns übrigens ein halbes Hähnchen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Diese Vögel sind ungenießbar


Deshalb schlägt Floma ja diesen geschickten Schachzug vor.

Schon irgendwie lustig, dass in der DDR ausgerechnet ein amerikanischer Begriff für das Grillhendl verwendet wurde.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wegen der miesen Verwertbarkeit, meinte ich ja, Übergabe in der Nähe einer Tierkadaver-Sammelstelle. So bekommt man eben offizielles Geld vom Verein Richtung Jäger geschoben, ohne angreifbar zu sein.


Sorry, da hab ich dich mißverstanden. Falls die "sinnvolle Verwertung" gemeint ist, die ist bei der Jagd eh kein solches Thema wie beim Angeln.
Neben den erwähnten Füchsen, konnten wir zeitweise auch Schwarzwild kaum mehr vermarkten. Zerlegen, verpacken + Trichinenschau und dann für 2,50 pro Kilo an die Gaststätte liefern ist nicht sehr motivierend. Da wird viel einfach verschenkt, gespendet und Keiler landen ohnehin meist im Erdloch weil die sich den ganzen Winter über bepinkeln.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du willst bestimmt alleine im Verein sein.
> Sonst kämst Du nicht auf solche Ideen.
> Diese Vögel sind ungenießbar


Interessanterweise berichtet die englische Wikipedia, das in Norwegien Kormorane offenbar gerne gegessen werden: 
"In Norway, the cormorant is a traditional game bird. Each year approximately 10,000 cormorants are shot to be eaten"

Finde ich auch erstaunlich, andererseits schätzen die Norwegier ja auch bei ihren Fischspezialitäten intensive Aromen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du willst bestimmt alleine im Verein sein.
> Sonst kämst Du nicht auf solche Ideen.
> Diese Vögel sind ungenießbar


Hatte selber noch keinen, aber:


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> andererseits schätzen die Norwegier ja auch bei ihren Fischspezialitäten intensive Aromen.


da ist wohl auch die Begründung zu suchen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hatte selber noch keinen, aber:



Schmeckt also super und wie Wild.
Dann sollten wir einfach mehr Kormorane essen.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wer der Verpächter ist, ist scheixxegal solange man sich an Jagdgesetz und die geltende Ausübungsverordnung hält.


Rein rechtlich ja.

Im Hinblick auf eine Pachtverlängerung macht es aber ggf. schon einen Unterschied, ob man es mit einem Dorfbürgermeister aus der Rhön oder z.B. dem städtischen Umweltreferat in einer Metropolregion zu tun hat.  Fischereirechte sind bei uns sehr begehrt, da  sollte man es sich besser nicht mit dem Verpächter verscherzen.


----------

